

Show HN: Likely – Get opinions from your closest ones - joansanfeliu
http://likely-app.com

======
joansanfeliu
Likely is an app to help people gather opinions from their
friends/family/coworkers or anyone close enough to be on your address book.
You create a poll, throw in some choices (even images too) and add the
participants, the results are shown in the app nicely so you don’t have to
navigate through endless chat messages to know who said what.

Just released a stable version and I would love to hear some feedback. Thanks.

